# Yipes, new place



## Glenn_Beckett (May 2, 2015)

Hi. I'm a high school English teacher currently teaching a class on short story writing, so I'm looking to polish up my own creative writing. I'd like to work on theming so I can better demonstrate to my students how to more easily do it in their own stories. It's easy to dig out themes and other big ideas out of a story, but I find it difficult to weave them in without being gross or ham-fisted. It's a delicate balance that I'd like to help my students hit.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 2, 2015)

Welcome, Glenn! It takes a special sort to teach high school. I promise, we're only slightly more juvenile than your charges.


----------



## LeeC (May 2, 2015)

Well, we've a whole range of writers and writing here so you ought to find ample material to look at, and hopefully will get a range of feedback on what you may put up for critique. Members here range from high school students to the over-the-hill gang, with samples of writing obviously varying widely. 

My daughter has for many years now taught communications at the high school level, which includes creative writing. Our tastes vary, but sometimes she asks this old coot for ideas. I'm more into the likes of Willem Lange, Garrison Keillor, Margaret Atwood, and V. S. Naipaul, where with her students she's more into the wham-bang fantasy. You tend to find more of the latter here, but there's some real gems hidden away.

There're also some accomplished poets here which you might find interesting. 

I hope you find WF a beneficial experience 


PS: Don't worry about a student finding us, we frown on doing their homework ;-)


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 3, 2015)

Atwood is probably my favorite living writer, LeeC!

I read Oryx and Crake right after reading The Road (which I _hated_), and it was ​awe-inspiring.


----------



## InstituteMan (May 3, 2015)

Glenn_Beckett said:


> Atwood is probably my favorite living writer, LeeC!
> 
> I read Oryx and Crake right after reading The Road (which I _hated_), and it was ​awe-inspiring.



Atwood is pretty darn cool. I saw her speak once, and she's ridiculously charming and witty in person.


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 3, 2015)

I imagine she would be. Everything I read of hers is incredibly charming and funny, while simultaneously serious and vivid.


----------



## am_hammy (May 3, 2015)

Hey there! Welcome to WF!

 Never took creative writing in high school. It's awesome you have an opportunity to teach it. I wish they offered it, but no one seemed to care about English all that much where I went to school. Then college rolled around and people finally saw the light.

Hope you find a lovely little spot to get cozy in here. We are overflowing with creative writing. If you're looking to brush up on your skills, the LM challenges we have might be fun for you. =)

Happy exploring! I'm sure I will be seeing you around on the boards.^_^


----------



## Glenn_Beckett (May 4, 2015)

Thanks am! I'll probably be stealing a few challenges to use in the class room. Teachers are total thieves.


----------



## Dalton (May 4, 2015)

Welcome! I happen to be a highschool student, and I'm glad to see a teacher who cares about his students enough to join a place where he can be critiqued and improve for the sake of himself and his class. I'm sure you'll find what you're looking for and a lot more, and meet some friends along the way!


----------



## Firemajic (May 5, 2015)

Glenn, we have already met in the poetry workshop... just wanted to stop by and say "welcome"... fabulous to have you here... hang around.. maybe we can learn a trick or two from you..lol.. never too late... anyway.. nice meeting you, and I am looking forward to reading more of your unique poetry... peace always... jul


----------



## Raleigh (May 6, 2015)

Oh whoa, that is cool. Could some of do vice verse, and ask you about writing topics since you are a teacher!! :3
Welcome :]


----------



## Gumby (May 7, 2015)

Hi Glenn and welcome to WF.  I can't imagine spending my days around high school students, after raising four kids, myself... you brave soul.


----------

